# Ancylometes - different species pictures collection thread



## Stefan2209 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi all,

just to start a collection of the different Ancylometes, giant fishing spiders, species that are actually available in Europe.

A thread about the species, a thread about their development, all united in ONE ressource - this is just the beginning.

ENJOY...

*Ancylometes spec. "Iquitos, Peru"*, cb, juvenile female
















*Ancylometes spec. "Iquitos, Peru"*, cb, juvenile male











To be continued...


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Ancylometes spec. "Oyapok 1, French - Guyana"*, cb, juvenile male











*Ancylometes spec. "Oyapok 1, French - Guyana"*, cb, juvenile female
















To be continued...


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 10, 2007)

A species posted for the "believers", the believers in "market ID´s" - sold and bred since many years under this name...

... strangewise recently efforts to track down the accurate species ID by taxonomical means resulted in another species name than now published here  

*Ancylometes bogotensis*, cb, juvenile male











*Ancylometes bogotensis*, cb, juvenile female











More to come.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## froggyman (Nov 10, 2007)

what is the toxicity like in these species??


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 11, 2007)

froggyman said:


> what is the toxicity like in these species??


Hi,

genus Ancylometes is not known to be of significant toxicity for humans.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2007)

only 3 ?


----------



## froggyman (Nov 11, 2007)

oh ok thanks.

are they in the same family as the wandering spiders?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 13, 2007)

Steven said:


> only 3 ?


You got more?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 13, 2007)

froggyman said:


> oh ok thanks.
> 
> are they in the same family as the wandering spiders?


Hi,

yes they are: Ctenidae, like Cupiennius and Phoneutria.

Much calmer though, than both afforementioned and of much heavier built and way bigger size at least in some species than Cupiennius.

Another nice "feature": they can´t climb smooth surfaces which makes maintenance a lot easier than with Phoneutria...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## ArachnoYak (Nov 13, 2007)

*Where does he get those wonderful toys?*

Any dealers you feel like listing?  I would love to have one.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 14, 2007)

ArachnoYak said:


> Any dealers you feel like listing?  I would love to have one.


Hi,

where are you located - US or Europe?

I´m not aware of any US - dealers that are offering Ancylometes spec. I had by last year attempted to set up a trade deal where i offered bigger amounts of offspring but didn´t even receive a reply....

Seems there´s NO interest from your dealers to offer these.

In Europe there are not much commercial dealers who offer Ancylometes on a regular basis, however, every now and then Thomas Vinmann had offered them. It was Vinmann, too, who introduced new species of this genus back in 2005.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 14, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> Seems there´s NO interest from your dealers to offer these.


You're kidding...right?

Probably not...but there's obviously an interest from the public.

How hard is care?

I've been looking into a USDA permit for a long time (just don't have the time to do all the paperwork). When I get one, I'll surely have to change that.


----------



## chaim (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Stefan,

Great pic man!!!
I own a couple of Ancylometes bogotensis now, real nice spiders to keep.
The female at all the fish I also had put her tank... my big girl 
Guess it's allright to post some pics to?
Well, I have to shot some first...


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 30, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> You're kidding...right?
> 
> Probably not...but there's obviously an interest from the public.
> 
> ...


Hi,

no kidding, i couldn´t believe it for myself, as i had planned to supply the dealer with offspring of Ancylometes in larger amounts, adults and maybe even some Phoneutria spp., which i know are extremely high priced in the US. Best of the deal would have been that there would have been no shipping charges for any side and perfect legality as a buddy of mine would have taken care of the swap personally. - No response.

To say the very least i wasn´t pleased. To be honest, i´m quite pissed off about that and added that guy to my (extremely short) personal blacklist.
To make things even worse that guy dared to inquire some months later about a possible purchase of specimen from my side against cash...
I had opted for a trade deal with native US - species....

Anyway, it didn´t took me long to establish a very satisfying deal with another US - dealer who supplied me with the spiders i wanted against very little money from my side.  

I´d have liked to see that spiders in the US...

Unfortunately, i´m not interested to sell spiders, i opt for trade. To make me get interested in trades, you gotta have something that i want and that i can´t get hold of by other means, which makes trade opportunities very rare. By now there´s only one species available in the US that i´m interested in and the according dealer (another one than the first mentioned) isn´t too smart either....  
As we aren´t talking about Ctenidae here, i can well live on without that species....

If there are persons out there in the US which ARE interested in this genus you should really have a very serious talk with some of your so called "big dealers". By European standards, if we limit it to spider dealers, there´s NO one who could be dubbed "professional" i´m aware of.
Ridicolous. I got active myself for business and that guys didn´t know how to reply - what more can one ask for. By now, i´m satisfied, i´m not looking actively for anything that could be supplied from the US - for the species i have a "peripher" interest in, it´s your dealers who have to talk me into business, not vice versa.

For 2008 i´m gonna give away many of my subadult / adult Ancylometes specimens for free - apparently NOT into the US.

Thank your dealers, folks!

In regard of difficulty to maintain:

I´m actually keeping / breeding four or five different species, difficulty differs. Some are quite easy to maintain and even to raise, some others are rather difficult.
See my first "Ancylometes thread" from 2005 for more info´s.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 30, 2007)

chaim said:


> Hi Stefan,


Hi Chaim,



chaim said:


> Great pic man!!!


Thank you!



chaim said:


> I own a couple of Ancylometes bogotensis now


This is a subtle hint:

I really doubt you own Ancylometes bogotensis...   



chaim said:


> Guess it's allright to post some pics to?
> Well, I have to shot some first...


Sure it is, this is not a one man show....  

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry X-Mas,

*Ancylometes spec. "Oyapok 2"*, cb subadult female











*Ancylometes spec. "Oyapok 2"*, cb subadult male











Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry X-Mas again,

baby galore...

*Ancylometes rufus* (Peru), cb sling
















Had just the third sac hatch of this species...   

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## chaim (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the great pics!!!
Nice work!



Stefan2209 said:


> This is a subtle hint:
> 
> I really doubt you own Ancylometes bogotensis...
> 
> ...


alright...
interesting, but am lost... hehe
Am gonna do some searching  




Stefan2209 said:


> See my first "Ancylometes thread" from 2005 for more info´s.
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Stefan


Am feeling a bit stupid...
Cant find it


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 26, 2007)

chaim said:


> Am feeling a bit stupid...
> Cant find it


Hi,

no need to.

Here it is...

First experiences with raising Ancylometes rufus

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## tikbalang (Dec 26, 2007)

those are very nice.


----------



## chaim (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Stefan!!!


----------



## Yareus (Sep 11, 2008)

1.0 Ancylometes bogotensis


----------



## Yareus (Mar 5, 2009)

Ancylometes bogotensis mating:










female with kokon:











and the babies(circa 300):





Y


----------



## toolrick (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice pictures.
I thought Acylomates sp. could not climb smooth surfaces.

Ricardo


----------



## Erigo (Mar 6, 2009)

Could you tell me how much can grow a female of Ancylometes rufus?

Thanks!


----------



## Yareus (Mar 8, 2009)

hy,
"A. rufus females have a body length of up to 5cm (12cm legspan), while males grow to up to 3cm, but with longer legs. Both sexes are brown with dark spots on the abdomen, with two thin lines along the carapace of the male." by wikipedia

Y


----------



## kosma (Sep 22, 2010)

Ancylometes rufus
My female have a 4cm body length. She was made the first egg sack without contact with male.


----------



## spider pest (Sep 22, 2010)

kosma said:


> Ancylometes rufus


Wow! Quite impressive.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 22, 2010)

nice big beefy true spider!


----------

